# [EU] Debate of the candidates for presidency of the EC



## notimp (May 16, 2019)

Not watched yet (edit once I did), but then nobody does.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)

*@notimp* 
This is nothing personal.


----------



## notimp (May 16, 2019)

The thing is, we are kind of supposed to care - if we take this whole thing seriously... 

The not quite so bright guy second to the right is going to win though. Apparently.


----------



## notimp (May 16, 2019)

This is a horrible, horrible, horrible sh*tshow. I should have listed it in the society fails thread. It would have been better suited there.


----------

